# Trivia 10/4



## luckytrim (Oct 4, 2018)

trivia 10/4
DID YOU KNOW...
John McCain holds the record for the most “Meet the Press”  appearances, at 
73 !

1. Saffron is a rich, yellow spice used in various cuisines  throughout the 
world. From what flower is saffron derived?
2. On "Seinfeld", what was the name of Jerry's uncle who would  always say 
'Jerry! Hello!' when they saw each other?
3. Norman Bridwell wrote children's stories about a "Big Red  Dog" named 
what?
4. In Scuba diving what does BCD stand for?
5. The word 'drupe', in relation to fruits such as peaches,  plums and 
cherries, indicates what?
6. Charles Westover had a sensational number one hit the week  of April 24, 
1961, with "Runaway." Under what name did he record this  hit?
7. The northern boundary of New Orleans, Louisiana is also the  southern 
shore of which lake?
8. A number of actors turned down the role of Longhair in "The  Cowboys" 
because the role called for Longhair to shoot John Wayne in  the back... who 
took the part ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
When digested or inhaled, the pollen of the White Lilly has a  catnip-like 
effect on cats.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Crocus
2. Leo
3. Clifford
4. Buoyancy Compensating Device
5. There is a stone in the middle
6. Del Shannon
7. Lake Pontchartrain
8. Bruce Dern

CRAP !!
Cats exposed to Lilly pollen are in danger of kidney failure,  which can lead 
to death.


----------

